# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Книги о суициде.

## No Name

Подскажите книги на тему су.

Из прочитанного: 
Писатель и самоубийство.
Пауло Коэльо ''Вероника решает умереть''
Между жизнью и смертью.
Рукопись найденная в ванной.
Анна Каренина.
Научи меня умирать.
Куда приводят мечты?.

----------


## Dementiy

А. Камю неоднократно касался этой темы.
Правда он не оформлял свои размышления в художественную форму...

----------


## No Name

Знаю знаю, много чего у него читала. Больше всего "Посторонний" понравилось

----------


## Лёша

произведения Достоевского Ф.М

----------


## Evidence

Ганс Гейнц Эверс "Паук"

----------


## Rum

13 причин почему.
Мне не очень, но, может, кого заинтересует.
Годная научная книга - "Естетика самоубийства".
И, конечно, классика среди самоубийц прошлых веков - Гете "Страдания юного Вертера", тогда, прочитав эту книгу, многие молодые люди следовали примеру героя.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

"Эгоистичный ген" Докинза. Не о суициде, но наталкивает на эти мысли.

----------


## Moonlight

Известная книга "Под стеклянным колпаком" Сильвии Плат
"Мне тебя обещали" Эльчин Сафарли

----------


## Nega

Автор - Владимир Сорокин.
Произведение - любое. (самоубийств, убийств- дохрена)

Про него пишут в инете :"Работы этого писателя  представляют собой тончайшее выстёбывание действительности в обёртке тотального треша, угара и содомии, который обильно сдобрен повышенной натуралистичностью, физиологичностью, обилием анально-фекальной тематики и обсценной лексики." Я с этим согласна.  
Читала подавливая рвотный рефлекс. (не стоит читать в период приёма пищи).  Безумно интересно.

----------


## Lana0305

Библия. История о Самсоне. Еще там был один товарищ, имени не помню, так вот, когда возникла угроза плена, он с крепостной стены бросился. И Библия говорит, вот, мол, какой мужественный и прекрасный поступок))

----------


## старый_параноик

"Сайт самоубийц". Келли Йорк.

----------

